# Kangling double horn for 2 x 6,5"



## hm-moreart (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello,

i made a new double horn for two 6,5"
front driver TB W6 1916
back driver Monacor SPH-165

smaller as my SAXOPHON and RDH20 
but nearly the same max. SPL

Measurement unbelieveable, both driver parallel no crossover ,
Impedance the best i have ever seen, no bass resonanz down 35 Hz

opinions or questions?

Pics on my HP:
http://www.hm-moreart.de/127.htm


----------



## hm-moreart (Mar 5, 2009)

pic plan


----------



## hm-moreart (Mar 5, 2009)

hello, 
a first feedback, i hope it is understandable:
translated by goo.:

Room 18 sq.m.
Listening distance ~ 3 m
Kangling installation close to the wall
Classical Baroque, jazz, electronic music.

To the sound I want to write to you:
A great self-contained sound, seamlessly into the bass.
With transparency, contour and an authenticity of the entire
Sound image, easy seamlessly and stress free 
brought speed to the point.

Opposite my previous LS I can with the Kangling
not only listen but also better stop listening better.

Authentic voices and natural instruments
great tone, great details of flaps noises,
Attacks, decay of instruments and all with
minimal diaphragm motion.

Conclusion:
So much the better the recording, the more beautiful the listening experience,
am super happy!


----------

